# Moddified Windows For Music Production!



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

I found this while......doing research for......friends that......like torrent sites.....anyway. Its a stripped down version of XP for people who want a solid OS for recording music. This is taken from the description



> This is a stripped version of Windows XP Professional Corp Ed. aimed
> for music production computers!
> 
> A lot of the regular Windows Services has been disabled, aswell as
> ...


Remember, this is a whole OS, not just an update or anything like that so if you have a spare computer kicking around without an OS, try it out.


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Link? Sounds interesting.


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh sh!ts I thought I posted it. 

http://thepiratebay.org/details.php?id=3455467


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

Or, for those who aren't into pirated and cracked software, $99 (US) buys you this - 

http://www.ferventsoftware.com/

The demo runs fine on my PC without disturbing Windows.

I'd still like something a bit simpler that basically just duplicates an 8-track recorder in software, but nobody's written that yet. Soon I hope.


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Delete the extra apps if you dont own them then.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

SinCron said:


> Delete the extra apps if you dont own them then.


lol right *wink**wink**nudge**nudge*

here's how I modified windows.


----------

